# Changement Batterie MBP unibody 2009



## heydji (15 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Après 3 ans seulement, l'heure est venue de changer la batterie de mon MBP unibody 2009 qui ne fonctionne plus que sur l'alimentation secteur.

Je ne trouve pas d'info précise à ce sujet.

Faut-il impérativement que je passe par Apple ou existe-t-il d'autre marque de batterie pour mon MBP ? J'ai pu lire qu'ils en existaient de plus performantes que celle proposé par Apple.

Sachant que mon MBP n'est plus sous garantie, que me conseillez-vous ?

Est-ce difficile de changer la batterie ? sinon, comment cela se passe avec Apple ? Quel coût ?
... pour la batterie et pour la main d'oeuvre ? Faut-il que je laisse mon MBP un certains temps ?

...bref, si vous avez des infos, une expérience ou des conseils à ce sujet, ils seront les bienvenues.

En vous remerciant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2012)

http://www.ifixit.com/


Mais c'est quand même bizarre ton problème. Tu as essayé avec un autre magsafe?


----------



## heydji (15 Juin 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> http://www.ifixit.com/
> 
> 
> Mais c'est quand même bizarre ton problème. Tu as essayé avec un autre magsafe?



Mon magsafe fonctionne très bien. C'est juste que la batterie tient moins de 10 minutes maintenant, donc mon MBP est constamment branché. Mais je pensais que la batterie tiendrait un peu plus que 3 ans...

Sinon merci pour le lien, mais où puis-je acheté une nouvelle batterie pour mon MBP 17 et combien faut-il compter ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2012)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133322/macbook-pro-17-179-le-changement-de-batterie


----------



## heydji (15 Juin 2012)

Merci pour tout,

Sauriez-vous où je peux en commander une sur Internet ? je n'en vois pas à vendre chez macway (?)

Je préfèrerais le faire moi-même, je n'ai plus confiance en aucune entreprise depuis une très mauvaise expérience chez Dell qui a voulu me refourguer du matériel d'occasion que j'ai acheté neuf et sous garantie.

merci.


----------



## totoffff (15 Juin 2012)

Tu pourrais nous dire combien elle a de cycles:

menu pomme --> à propos de ce mac -->  alimentation --> comptage de cycles

Merci d'avance.


----------



## heydji (15 Juin 2012)

totoffff a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous dire combien elle a de cycles:
> 
> menu pomme --> à propos de ce mac -->  alimentation --> comptage de cycles
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Elle a 1156 cycles.


----------



## totoffff (15 Juin 2012)

Et elle a commencé à donner des signes de faiblesse à combien de cycles ?


----------



## heydji (15 Juin 2012)

C'est arrivé d'un coup, donc vers les 1100 cycles à peu près, je pense.

Lorsque je refermais mon MBP (en mode veille) et qu'il était chargé à bloc ou quasiment, 3/4 heures ou 1 heures après dès que je le rouvrais, la batterie affichait 0% (avec écrit "remplacer la batterie") et le MBP se mettait en veille à nouveau. 

Je pensais que c'était un bug, j'ai fait des recherches et j'ai donc essayé une màj du SMC (ça pouvait éventuellement venir de là) mais non...

Maintenant chargé à bloc il tient 1/2 heure grand maximum en l'utilisant normalement (pas en veille)

Maintenant il est certain qu'avant ça il y eu une faiblesse progressive. Mais je ne pourrais pas vous donner d'exemple précis de temps car je n'y faisais pas attention et dès que la batterie était déchargé je branchais le magsafe.


----------



## totoffff (16 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ces réponses 

Un batterie tiens donc bien 1000 cycles.

Mon pro mi-2009 à 180 cycles il à donc encore de la marge sur ce point là


----------



## heydji (16 Juin 2012)

totoffff a dit:


> Merci pour ces réponses
> 
> Un batterie tiens donc bien 1000 cycles.
> 
> Mon pro mi-2009 à 180 cycles il à donc encore de la marge sur ce point là



180 cycles seulement depuis 2009 ?
Tu ne l'utilises pas tout les jours (?) ou alors tu as une technique pour conserver la batterie ?


----------



## totoffff (17 Juin 2012)

Je ne m'en sert que chez moi et donc quasiment toujours raccordé  sur le secteur, d'ailleurs il est à vendre 


http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/245422/cat/500


----------



## heydji (17 Juin 2012)

totoffff a dit:


> Je ne m'en sert que chez moi et donc quasiment toujours raccordé  sur le secteur, d'ailleurs il est à vendre
> 
> 
> http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/245422/cat/500



Mais alors là vous me faites me "reposer" une question à laquelle je n'ai jamais pu avoir de réponse.

Je m'explique :

Moi aussi j'utilise quotidiennement mon MBP à la maison, cependant une fois qu'il est chargé je débranche tout le temps l'alimentation du MBP, pensant qu'il est mieux pour l'usure de la batterie de la laisser se décharger totalement et pour la recharger ensuite...

Tel que vous me le dites, il semblerait donc que lorsque le MBP est constamment branché sur l'alimentation, la batterie ne serait pas utilisée (?) ...que le nombre de cycles comptés seraient donc en suspend ? je pose la question ! ...donc il serait préférable dès que possible de brancher le MBP constamment sur l'alimentation dès qu'on le peut pour que la batterie ne s'use pas ?  ... c'est l'éternelle question que je me pose concernant les MBP unibody pour lesquels on ne peut pas retirer la batterie.

Si quelqu'un a une réponse précise à me donner à ce sujet, ce serait top... ça m'éviterait peut-être pour la prochaine fois d'user inutilement la batterie de mon MBP.

En vous remerciant...


----------



## jeanclaudep (11 Août 2012)

Je viens de changer ma batterie sur un MBP 2009, commande de la neuve sur internet auprès de 100000volts. 10mn pour la remplacer, jusque là que du bonheur!
Suite à la 1ère charge (complète), cette dernière se retrouve à plat, le voyant du chargeur au vert, l'icône de batterie affiche pas de charge batterie. Dommage, c'était trop simple et "pas cher"...!


----------



## kostro (12 Décembre 2013)

ma batterie commence à donner des signes de faiblesse (max 54% au bout de 835 cycles)
comment on connait la batterie qui va bien ?
on se contente d'acheter une pour MacBook Pro 13" mi-2009 ?

sur 100000volts j'ai trouvé une 
"Batterie pour Pc Portables APPLE Macbook 13 MB402LL/A"
Batterie Pc Portables APPLE Macbook 13 MB402LL/A - 5400Mah - 100000volts


----------



## jojo999922 (2 Janvier 2014)

moi 260 cycle batterie HS  dés que je passe sur batterie kenel Panic !


----------



## kostro (2 Janvier 2014)

je viens de changer la mienne à l'AppleStore du Louvre
129TTC tout compris
ça vaut pas le coup de s'embêter (vu tout ce que j'ai lu sur les fofos)
5447 mAh après 5 cycles
pas génial, mais ça le fait


----------

